# Norwegian: schedule is very flexible



## Grefsen

A Norwegian friend of mine would like to meet me this weekend, but he doesn't have much time free.  I wanted to send him an SMS to let him know that I am available to meet him at almost any time tomorrow that is convenient for him. 

How would I write the following, or something close to this *på norsk?*

_I'm working near where you live tomorrow and my schedule is very flexible._

Mitt forsøk:

Jeg jobber i nærheten av der du bor i morgen, og timeplanen min er veldig fleksibel.


----------



## Tjahzi

My spontaneous reaction would be that it sounds quite natural.


----------



## Grefsen

Tjahzi said:


> My spontaneous reaction would be that it sounds quite natural.


"Tack så mycket" for raske svar og for din positive tilbakemeldinger.


----------



## Tjahzi

You are welcome. 

For the record, as a non-native Norwegian, my answers are not 100% sure. However, this case seems safe: I managed to get google hits on both _"Jeg jobber i nærheten av der"_ as well as _"timeplanen min er veldig fleksibel"_.


----------



## Dan2

Grefsen said:


> _I'm working near where you live tomorrow and my schedule is very flexible._
> 
> Mitt forsøk:
> 
> Jeg jobber i nærheten av der du bor i morgen, og timeplanen min er veldig fleksibel.


I assume that "tomorrow" refers to "I'm working" and not "you live", so I would've put "tomorrow" closer to the beginning of the sentence in the English version.  And _maybe_ (other opinions?) the Norwegian would be clearer as "I morgen jobber jeg ...".


----------



## Grefsen

Dan2 said:


> I assume that "tomorrow" refers to "I'm working" and not "you live", so I would've put "tomorrow" closer to the beginning of the sentence in the English version.  And _maybe_ (other opinions?) the Norwegian would be clearer as "I morgen jobber jeg ...".


Takk for godt forslag!


----------



## Tjahzi

That didn't strike me, but yes, according to the original version, the recipient will tomorrow be staying near the writer's workplace.

Rearranging the word order as Dan suggested indeed fixes this "issue".


----------



## Grefsen

Tack igen för din hjälp!


Tjahzi said:


> *My spontaneous reaction *would be that it sounds quite natural.


I just wanted to let you know that in American English (AE) it would probably be more appropriate to write something like "My first reaction" or "My initial reaction" instead of "My spontaneous reaction" for this particular example. To me,"spontaneous reaction" sounds more like something one would hear being discussed in a chemistry lab. 



Tjahzi said:


> For the record, as a non-native Norwegian, my answers are not 100% sure.  However, this case seems safe: I managed to get google hits on both _"Jeg  jobber i nærheten av der"_ as well as _"timeplanen min er veldig  fleksibel"_.


I just did some google searches and got 173 results for _ "jobber i nærheten av der," _but only 5 results for _"timeplanen min er veldig  fleksibel".  _Perhaps one of the Norwegian forum members can suggest some other ways to write "my schedule is very flexible" *på norsk. *


----------



## basslop

Perhaps more oral daily language would be: "... og jeg er ganske fleksibel med tida/tiden. There are actually a lot of variarions here:
"... og kalenderen min er ganske åpen."
"... og jeg har ikke noe spesielt (fore) i dag"
and one that is a bit old fashioned:
"... og jeg har nesten ingenting på tapetet i dag"


----------

